# Trying to print on Camo HELP!!



## bigpapa2911 (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys I am in a bind, I am trying to print on 60% cotton 40% polyester camo shirts, and they are not coming out the way they should at all. Any advice?


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

bigpapa2911 said:


> Guys I am in a bind, I am trying to print on 60% cotton 40% polyester camo shirts, and they are not coming out the way they should at all. Any advice?



If you are using a DTG it needs to be on a 100% cotton shirt. I have read it might print fine but after a wash or so, the polyester part will fade fast. Sorry, I am of no help. But if you were wondering why it wasn't working, that is probably why. good luck!


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

Not printing like it should???? What is it doing? I have printed of 50/50 and it printed fine - not camo though.


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

It seems that camo is not suited for dtg printing... at least for now. Here is another thread where another member experienced similar problems:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t59792.html


----------



## Dixie13164 (Jun 15, 2007)

We have printed on camo shirts the are 100% cotton on our Anajet, we treated the shirt like it was a black shirt (pretreat) and give it a white layer. Came out great.
Terry


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Because of the fabric content of camouflage shirts they are more difficult to print on digital garment printers. You should print them as dark shirts - pretreat them, print a white underbase, and then print your color print on top.

Harry


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Dixie13164 said:


> We have printed on camo shirts the are 100% cotton on our Anajet, we treated the shirt like it was a black shirt (pretreat) and give it a white layer. Came out great.
> Terry


Terry, What brand was the Camo? Who is the supplier?


----------



## Dixie13164 (Jun 15, 2007)

They are Anvil (A939) 100% cotton pre shrunk Tee's,
I get them from TSF sportswear here in Florida.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

As said above, you should treat it like a black shirts, and underlay the artwork with white, and pretreat. However, some camo apparel are treated with scent blocker, and other types of antibacterial garment treatments. These may not interact well with the pretreatment, and inks for your DTG printer.
Hope this helps!


----------

